
Show HN: Siderly – Get remote work with your side project - userium
http://siderly.com/###
======
Udo
I love the idea, but I'm not a LinkedIn user. Wouldn't it be more inclusive to
transform the "LinkedIn URL" field into a general purpose URL field?

Also, if you post something, it's a bit of a black hole. The entry is held for
moderator approval and when you go back to the "show what you made form" it's
as if nothing ever happened.

~~~
userium
That's true, a Stackoverflow profile would be probably more suitable, or
whichever link gives more information about the developer.

There is an alert after submitting the form, and a redirect to the frontpage.
It's set to disappear quite quickly. I will improve on that, thanks for
pointing it out!

~~~
qmr
Why do you feel it has to be to a specific site?

Personally I do not participate in either of those sites. The only thing a
Stack Overflow profile shows is how skilled someone is at quick draw Googling
answers to very simple programming questions.

~~~
chrisan
I'd be curious what google answer you find isn't already on StackOverflow :)

------
rrowland
I got excited thinking this was a way to either:

A) Recruit other developers onto your side project or B) Hire other developers
to help with your side project.

I'd be interested in finding side projects to contribute to, or finding people
that would like to contribute to mine. Are there sites out there for either of
these purposes? If not, sounds like a good side project...

~~~
lorica
Not sure if this is exactly related -
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

------
jstx
A bit of a nitpick, but I've noticed the trend of several sites to only allow
SSO with one, maybe two, 3rd parties. More egregious, no ability to sign up
directly.

Are other languages missing something like node's Passport to allow easy
integration to multiple SSO providers or is single-single service sign on an
active choice that is growing in popularity?

~~~
detaro
I've read that people think offering to many choices is confusing...

I agree though, unless you directly tie into another service direct sign-up is
a must. And I still don't understand why OpenID had to die...

------
mindcrime
So, how does this work, exactly? I mean, I get posting your side project, but
how does it work for whoever is out there looking for people _to_ work
remotely?

~~~
userium
This is just an MVP, later there could be more functionality for recruiters
who are looking for remote workers?

------
lillukka
Related
[http://www.wired.com/2015/04/powertofly/](http://www.wired.com/2015/04/powertofly/)

~~~
userium
Thanks, yes I have that article on the site.

------
voiceclonr
The "Show what you have made" button seems broken for me.

~~~
userium
Thanks for pointing that out, I will look in to it.

------
userium
Thanks to everybody who already submitted their side projects, I quickly
checked some of them, and they look amazing. I will go through them soon to
publish them on the frontpage.

------
qmr
You lost me at "LinkedIN".

~~~
userium
I will change that! :)

------
Uptrenda
Hey, this is cool. Nice work.

~~~
userium
Thank you! :)

------
krapp
Is this only for hosted, web app projects?

~~~
userium
No, I think also Github projects or e.g. JSFiddle / Codepens could be featured
on the site.

------
userium
Just noticed some bugs on large screens, will fix those. Any feedback is
welcome, thanks!

~~~
patkai
Some issues with masonry isotope on large displays

------
dang
We changed the title from "40% of Women Leave Tech; Could Remote Work Be a
Solution?" because it was baity and the page's own language is more
informative.

~~~
JDiculous
That's hilarious. When you want views, just reference the "gender problem" in
tech. Genius.

~~~
userium
The idea behind this was that since 40% of women leave engineering in the
middle of their careers (1), the site encourages women to get remote work in
tech by showcasing their side projects. The goal is to decrease the amount of
women leaving tech. Also, on a related note, we need women to stay in
engineering in order to launch the next generation of startups (2).

(1) [http://www.studyofwork.com/files/2011/03/NSF_Women-Full-
Repo...](http://www.studyofwork.com/files/2011/03/NSF_Women-Full-
Report-0314.pdf) (2) [http://readwrite.com/2010/02/20/you-cant-launch-next-
generat...](http://readwrite.com/2010/02/20/you-cant-launch-next-generation-
startups-women-diversity)

------
curiousjorge
so I'm not sure how this works. Is your side project a metric for your ability
as a developer?

~~~
patkai
As I understood the point is that people who only want to work remotely and/or
part-time can show with their side projects their motivation and ability to do
so.

